# What's your User Title mean?



## SockHead (Aug 25, 2013)

Like where did you get the idea?







(Workaholics Season 3)


----------



## Fleiding (Aug 25, 2013)

House M.D.


----------



## Leanne (Aug 25, 2013)

I love, love, love fantasy and Alice in Wonderland is one of my favorite stories ever.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2013)

I like card games, and I'm a black belt 1st degree at my martial arts school (The belt after black belt).


----------



## Mino (Aug 25, 2013)

Testing.

Apparently it's "Sage". I guess it got reverted to that when I got put into that group. It used to be "harder core than thou", which is a quote from the song Chicken**** Conformist by the Dead Kennedys.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 25, 2013)

A short line from Muse's song Unnatural Selection from the album The Resistance.


----------



## Elijo (Aug 25, 2013)

People asking me if I have New Leaf.


----------



## Touko (Aug 25, 2013)

Because I can dance if I want to.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 25, 2013)

What user title? Heh heh.


----------



## Bones (Aug 25, 2013)

It's a nickname I have for Bones from Star Trek. (who obviously inspired my name as well)


----------



## Thunder (Aug 25, 2013)

It's a Fire Emblem: Awakening reference (Unsurprisingly)

Initially it was supposed to be "The Fondest of Starting Fires", but I forgot about the character limit so it ended up as "The Fondest of Starting F".

And I'm not that fond of starting F's.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 25, 2013)

I dislike user titles so I prefer a single symbol instead. I went with an x.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 25, 2013)

Just trying to rep my weeaboo roots, tbh.

 (๑ ऀืົཽ₍₍ළ₎₎ ऀืົཽ)✧


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2013)

Thunder said:


> It's a Fire Emblem: Awakening reference (Unsurprisingly)
> 
> Initially it was supposed to be "The Fondest of Starting Fires", but I forgot about the character limit so it ended up as "The Fondest of Starting F".
> 
> And I'm not that fond of starting F's.




Lon'qu is that, obviously.  LOL, the fondest of starting F's.  XD


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 25, 2013)

Because Gregor is good, no?

Fire Emblem reference of my favourite FE Awakening character.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 25, 2013)

Shinigami.


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 25, 2013)

Uh, I like Ace Attorney? Pretty obvious but yeah, it's my favourite series.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 26, 2013)

What Fran?ois Truffaut was known to be. And that's what I am.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 26, 2013)

Majora's Mask reference


----------



## Puffy (Aug 26, 2013)

I LOVE CROUTONS AND ISABELLE MY SECOND FLOOR IN AC:NL IS AN ISABELLE SHRINE


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 26, 2013)

Cause on Hatena I go by Rockyroad.  And you can also call me that if you want to.


----------



## irisubunny (Aug 26, 2013)

mine just explains myself.


----------



## lovelikeacomicbook (Aug 26, 2013)

Sailor Moon!


----------



## Jake (Aug 26, 2013)

it's my lifestyle


----------



## AhBobby (Aug 26, 2013)

Achievement Hunter!  I play A LOT of xbox. xP


----------



## radical6 (Aug 26, 2013)

because im a pathetic weeaboo


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 27, 2013)

Someone on here said I acted like a Superhero while I was doing giveaways all the time.  So I stuck with it.


----------



## Horus (Aug 27, 2013)

[04:31] <GrandmaSwag> wut? ? (derp + swag) = Yes
[04:32] <Kuma-> XD
[04:32] <Bidoof> omg pls someone make that their user title

I'm just a follower


----------



## Jake (Aug 27, 2013)

Horus said:


> [04:31] <GrandmaSwag> wut? ? (derp + swag) = Yes
> [04:32] <Kuma-> XD
> [04:32] <Bidoof> omg pls someone make that their user title
> 
> I'm just a follower



so proud of u


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Aug 27, 2013)

Because I am the princess of the candy kingdom of course c;


----------



## Hey Listen! (Aug 27, 2013)

Mine is my name.


----------



## Horus (Sep 18, 2013)

Kayla's or iLoveYou's Birthday.


It means a lot


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 18, 2013)

Because I have two lives...my, err..., social one xD And of course Animal Crossing...


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 18, 2013)

Horus said:


> Kayla's or iLoveYou's Birthday.
> 
> 
> It means a lot



Uhm. I am not Kayla.

My user title is a twitter trend I started against bullies. Bullies such as Horus.


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 18, 2013)

Shinigami.
It have many synonyms such as, Death God, Soul Reaper, etc.


----------



## Horus (Sep 18, 2013)

iLoveYou said:


> Uhm. I am not Kayla.
> 
> My user title is a twitter trend I started against bullies. Bullies such as Horus.




[00:33] <Horus> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...r-Title-mean&p=1716385&viewfull=1#post1716385
[00:33] <Dark-Clone> My whole world just feels shattered right now for some reason.
[00:33] <+Kayla> oh god.
[00:33] <tsundere> oh
[00:34] <+Kayla> Lol Horus don't worry, I can save myself out of this one
[00:34] <Dark> check out that ping lag
[00:34] <Horus> lets see 
[00:35] <+Kayla> Done, try to convince them now
[00:35] <Horus> >:L
[00:35] <+Kayla> See, I am too good


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 18, 2013)

It's a side-story minigame in one of my favorite video games, Resident Evil 2.


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 18, 2013)

Horus said:


> [00:33] <Horus> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...r-Title-mean&p=1716385&viewfull=1#post1716385
> [00:33] <Dark-Clone> My whole world just feels shattered right now for some reason.
> [00:33] <+Kayla> oh god.
> [00:33] <tsundere> oh
> ...



Clearly photoshop'ed. :/

I wanted to change my user title to wut? ? (derp + swag)= Yes . I'd like to know if anyone here knows what that means? <3 Did someone already explain it? D:


----------



## Horus (Sep 18, 2013)

iLoveYou said:


> Clearly photoshop'ed. :/
> 
> I wanted to change my user title to wut? ? (derp + swag)= Yes . I'd like to know if anyone here knows what that means? <3 Did someone already explain it? D:



Katie (Dark), Jake, and me where talking in the IRC and Dark said it as a response to something and Jake wanted us to use it as our user title.

also, bs, don't even own Photoshop. Will post screenshot of all my programs


----------



## Mino (Sep 18, 2013)

It means what it says. It's true you know.


----------



## Elijo (Sep 18, 2013)

It means that I am the one that processes deep thoughts about the universe. Look on my profile for an example.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2013)

It is what it is....'too damn lazy to change it! lol


----------



## Sheepish (Sep 18, 2013)

There's an upcoming show which features fruit-themed samurai that I'm excited for.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 18, 2013)

It means I love Pokemon very much and I would marry a Pokemon plush if I wanted to.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 18, 2013)

Obviously my entire life is a lie... (Because everyone keeps telling me so... T_T)


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2013)

having changed it, it's pretty self-explanatory....colors and rainbows are awesome!





Spoiler



...I've met *L*ucy in the *S*ky with *D*iamonds, and she's beautiful!!


----------



## Mino (Sep 18, 2013)

Psydye said:


> ...I've met *L*ucy in the *S*ky with *D*iamonds, and she's beautiful!!



Is that your way of saying you've experimented with acid?

Edit - **** you actually made that pretty obvious.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 18, 2013)

I don't know.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah I suppose it was obvious....not subtle enough!! lol


----------



## Isabella (Sep 19, 2013)

meep is simply meep
I didn't know what else to put


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 19, 2013)

I noticed that my full username spells the initials ACE, so I just went with it.  EDIT: And because I've done karate for six years.

(Definitely not because of cockiness)


----------



## supersmew (Oct 4, 2013)

Mine is just because I am hoarding bells for a Piggybank.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 4, 2013)

Just describes me


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 4, 2013)

Because the whole "toot" thing is a kind of "inside joke" between some friends and I, and I felt like the whole joke said a lot about me really. I added the princess bit on the end to make it seem cuter, I suppose.


----------



## Leanne (Oct 4, 2013)

I love fantasy. Alice in Wonderland is one of my favorite stories of all time.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 4, 2013)

It means I procrastinate too much.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Oct 4, 2013)

It was supposed to be "They're coming to take me away" but it got cut short. And thanks to my horrible karma, the user title change is out of stock. :/


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Oct 4, 2013)

Exactly what it says, I am a staff member on Nookipedia, a large Animal Crossing wiki. You don't believe me? Then look at this:

http://nookipedia.com/wiki/Nookipedia:Administrators


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 4, 2013)

It*means*I*prefer*ACC.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 4, 2013)

Feraligatr said:


> It*means*I*prefer*ACC.



How its worded makes it look like you're saying ACC is factually better than TBT, as if you're opinion is fact... Which its not.

Meepers is a word that I kind of made up. I took "meep" and "ers" and smashed it together.


----------



## Aloha (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm user titleless XD


----------



## Laurina (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm obviously a Super Saiyan.


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Solid (Oct 4, 2013)

Dunno, just came to my head.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

Solid said:


> Dunno, just came to my head.



Yours is cool like mine because it has your username in it


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 5, 2013)

I say "duuuude" a lot....


----------



## kyasarin (Oct 5, 2013)

it translates to 'mayor' in Japanese.


----------



## MayorZelda (Oct 5, 2013)

We'll, you see, it's quite complicated... I'm the mayor of Hyrule and my name is Zelda. I know, it's kind of confusing but it's all I had~ 

(obviously being sarcastic, haha)


----------



## Solid (Oct 5, 2013)

It's pretty self-explanatory now, heh.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 6, 2013)

I had to change mine cause I'm so hyped for Pokemon X & Y!


----------



## oath2order (Oct 6, 2013)

I will now twerk.

For TBT bells.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 6, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I will now twerk.
> 
> For TBT bells.



I'll gladly give you bells not to twerk.


----------



## Horus (Oct 6, 2013)

LaurinaMN said:


> I'm obviously a Super Saiyan.



DO YOU MEAN SUPER SAND LEGEND?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 6, 2013)

Mine is simple, Chie is the name of my mayor 

oh, and Oath2Order, I am with Thunder here, I'd give you bells not to twerk too


----------



## oath2order (Oct 6, 2013)

Psydye said:


> having changed it, it's pretty self-explanatory....colors and rainbows are awesome!
> View attachment 13393
> 
> 
> ...



oh my.



Thunder said:


> I'll gladly give you bells not to twerk.





TheCreeperHugz said:


> Mine is simple, Chie is the name of my mayor
> 
> oh, and Oath2Order, I am with Thunder here, I'd give you bells not to twerk too



I'm waiting for my bells


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 6, 2013)

Mine clearly states you should visit my Pokemon trade shop... Please I have a box full of Cyndaquils to get rid of... *Drowns in Cyndaquils*


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 6, 2013)

Huge fairy tail fan :3


----------



## Lauren (Oct 8, 2013)

Mine is from Portal... the turrets saying "ARE YOU STILL THERE..." after they have spotted you and you go away..


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 8, 2013)

It's Mousou <3 Express in Hiragana, or let's say 'Delusion Express' in English.

....It's the OP theme of Nadeko Medusa arc of Monogatari Second Season. Don't get me wrong. I HATE Nadeko, but I love this song. So I just used it as my title


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 8, 2013)

Lauren said:


> Mine is from Portal... the turrets saying "ARE YOU STILL THERE..." after they have spotted you and you go away..



I would always see your posts and see your user title and think "ONE DAY, I'll remember where that is from! But today... is not that day."
And now I remember


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm a star. Duh. 

Nah, I just dislike having a user title (default or otherwise) so I picked something that took up very little space.


----------



## Lauren (Oct 8, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I would always see your posts and see your user title and think "ONE DAY, I'll remember where that is from! But today... is not that day."
> And now I remember



I cannot believe you didn't know! Shame on you!!!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 8, 2013)

My mayor. Duh , It's so SIMPLE


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 8, 2013)

It means I've made over 500 posts.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 9, 2013)

Means that I'm Mayor of my town,3Dville. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops,that's my last one.My new one means that THIS IS MY POT PIE! And it's also a South Park reference of the first episode about what Eric Cartman said.


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 9, 2013)

Too hard, too fast

It's the story of a boy and a girl. SockHead's video sums it up pretty well actually.


----------



## Hamusuta (Oct 10, 2013)

It's basically just my username in Japanese lol.


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 10, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> It's basically just my username in Japanese lol.



Google Translate: Hamster of Japan

Obviously I know it's not that reliable. c:


----------



## Roxymommy (Oct 10, 2013)

Fake Plastic Trees by Radiohead - u -


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 10, 2013)

Just Pokemon.

POKEMON!


----------



## waddict (Oct 10, 2013)

Spoiler










I'm sorry, I just wanted to post this.
But yeah, it's the leader of the SOS Brigade.
Haruhi Suzumiya FTW


----------



## Lauren (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm a unicorn.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

Erik(the deer) fangirl


----------



## Hype (Feb 3, 2014)

I copied my friend Jesse.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 3, 2014)

Gallifrey is back!


----------



## Mary (Feb 3, 2014)

I think mine's pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 3, 2014)

Mine's a gag on the whole "rumor" that Shadow is Lazy and wears a Hawaiian Shirt in the new Sonic Boom thing.

I should've did "CHAOS COCKTAIL!" Though.


----------



## harime (Feb 3, 2014)

It means Marshal with Levi's face.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Feb 3, 2014)

100 points to anyone who guesses right what mine's from.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

The Room?

lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tiny said:


> It means Marshal with Levi's face.



LOL now you made me think of American Ninja Warrior lol


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Feb 3, 2014)

Umeko said:


> The Room?
> 
> lol
> 
> ...





Yay! Someone else who knows that film.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

xD I should do been taking film studies for 3 semesters + a shorter class last year XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw 10 points to anyone who gets why I thought of ANW lol


----------



## oath2order (Feb 3, 2014)

Mine is about league of legends

and how much it sucks >.>


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 3, 2014)

Mine means princess in swahili o.o


----------



## PockiPops (Feb 3, 2014)

I like cats. The end. c:


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 3, 2014)

I think some people are confusing user title and username.


----------



## OnAvance (Feb 3, 2014)

I love orlando bloom


----------



## Colour Bandit (Feb 3, 2014)

The mighty Lord Gavino Free once said "People like grapes" and he speaks the truth.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 3, 2014)

I keep changing mine, but it's always Kirby related.


----------



## mob (Feb 3, 2014)

mine is about a bleach character.


----------



## juneau (Feb 3, 2014)

Dancing faces. Because I don't have anything witty that fits the character limit.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 3, 2014)

Comedy so Good that it's coated in Gold.


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 3, 2014)

I desire cake.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 4, 2014)

My favorite animal is cats XD I own 3 cats Irl


----------



## monochrom3 (Feb 4, 2014)

One of those subversive kawaii things.


----------



## Leanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I just love love love Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 4, 2014)

It's my current status as to what I'm contemplating.


----------



## Alphamega (Feb 4, 2014)

I like throwing the word "heresy" around.  It's just a fun word that can be used in all sorts of situations, from blasphemy against the spaghetti gods, to playing Warhammer, to someone not recognizing Punchy as best husbando.


----------



## saehanfox (Feb 4, 2014)

K-Pop, K-Pear,K-food, K-shot, K-Fox! You need to know Koreans enough to understand.


----------



## Camomile (Feb 4, 2014)

Mine basically came from my love of sweet foods and colours, it also kinda matches my avatar (Marcella, my OC) since she's a Sweet/Wa/Qi Lolita who also loves sweet goodies.


----------



## Solar (Feb 4, 2014)

My avatar and a character from a new anime I watch.


----------



## Miley (Feb 4, 2014)

Miley


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 4, 2014)

It's what I have my villagers call me. Unfortunately, Apple decided to spread the nickname popstar around T_T


----------



## radical6 (Feb 5, 2014)

nb version of prince/princess


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 5, 2014)

my user and title is the same anime with benmjy,cure princess and cure lovely are partners


----------



## Cou (Feb 5, 2014)

Literally what it means, flower for you. :}


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2014)

so g pls is a flower XD lol

well, the song "Sakura" by Yazima Beauty Salon


----------



## BigZombieMonkey (Feb 6, 2014)

It's my gamertag. I like zombies, I like monkeys and I'm fairly big lol


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 6, 2014)

I love Llamas. xD


----------



## Pixlplume (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't remember my user title is. Hold on. 

---

Okay, Elsa, your song is too addictive. Especially May J's version.


----------



## Amykins (Feb 6, 2014)

I think mine sorta speaks for itself.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 7, 2014)

Ehehehe~ I just trying to tell that I usually love saving so all my TBT will go to ABD xD


----------



## krielle (Feb 7, 2014)

;w; I am senior member.


----------



## Kahzel (Feb 7, 2014)

a part of Hōzuki no Reitetsu's OP song. It's just the second best anime this season. Dark Comedy based on folk and pop culture at its finest.


----------



## kasane (Feb 8, 2014)

...
^▽^
THE THUMB


----------



## oath2order (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm afraid I'm going to get banned.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 8, 2014)

It means to stay away from my dear little Red Fish.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Feb 8, 2014)

It means I'm a Senior Member.


----------



## toastia (Feb 8, 2014)

It means I've been a senior member since Febuary 2nd.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Feb 8, 2014)

Who needs cake anyway  (ily Ray)


----------



## toastia (Feb 8, 2014)

Now It means:
"Listen to your derps, they are smarter than you"
"When your in trouble, there's nothing else to do"
"Listen to your derrppsss"


----------



## Syd (Feb 8, 2014)

it's a short part of a quote from my favorite tv show


----------



## kasane (Feb 10, 2014)

OH NOES!


----------



## sweaterpixels (Feb 11, 2014)

I recently retook a classpect test (from Homestuck) and went from being a Witch of Space to a Knight of Time.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 11, 2014)

The pug is asking everyone if they're jealous of it. :3


----------



## fleaofdeath (Feb 11, 2014)

I squee a lot. XD


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2014)

"U?ivo u?ivaj" literally means to "enjoy life".

Coincidentally, I ended up dying in mafia the same day I set it to that. </3


----------



## Princess Weeb (Feb 11, 2014)

"Love, Lust, Faith, Dreams" (from French)
Because I love 30STM a bit too much ;~;


----------



## Emily (Feb 11, 2014)

that last night was the best night of my entire life c:


----------



## Flop (Feb 11, 2014)

For people who can't pronounce my name. XD


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Feb 11, 2014)

I thought it blended well with current default settings.


----------



## toastia (Feb 11, 2014)

You should listen to your derps when they are calling for you.


----------



## Le Ham (Feb 11, 2014)

I have no creativity. Shhh.


----------



## Mary (Feb 11, 2014)

PotatoMuffin717 said:


> Eh, this is what I use for a lot of things. I like potatoes and I like muffins. And I was born July 17th. Done.



User title is the thing below your name.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 11, 2014)

Mine is based off this famous Simpson's scene


----------



## Lady Loki (Feb 12, 2014)

I want to marry Tom Hiddleston. 

Lol. Obvious enough.


----------



## harvington (Feb 12, 2014)

it's a warning to everyone who interacts with me


----------



## Aromatisse (Feb 12, 2014)

Le mauvais lapin = the bad bunny = Alice: Madness Returns.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 12, 2014)

SCP foundation related title


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 13, 2014)

Um... my avatar is a wonderful male singer crossdressing. I use it for everything. :/ My user title is accurate. And not at all creative.


----------



## Cou (Feb 13, 2014)

right now, nothing :c I can't come up with a creative one...


----------



## MayorIsabel (Feb 13, 2014)

Literally just what it says.
Doutzen Kroes deserves the next FB (even though she may not as she's pregnant )
But still. Adriana should get her third one if it's not Doutzen, but I feel like they're going to give it to Behati...


----------

